# How to hold a catfish?



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey,

After accidentally hauling in a 24" catfish out of my pond, and not knowing how to properly hold it, i am wondering how i should hold a catfish while i unhook it and get pictures. I know that there are spines somewhere, but i don't know where. Can you guys help me out please???

Thanks,


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The bigger they are, the easier they are. I have problems with small cats. I was using a small bullcat a few weeks ago for bait & got a nice little treat.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Could i hold cats by the mouth, like I hold bass?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

the back fin and one on each side has a hard spike like poker in it.. splip your hands around them not to touch the very end


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

these are the fins not to touch the end of.. you can touch the fins just not the ends


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

"Join in the pursuit"!

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. So could I lip it like a bass, or do I hold it from the belly?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think its much easier to lip a flatheas, but you may get chewed on a little as they have that real tough grissel, from what I hear you can feel it if they happen to clamp down, but the way I see if, if I get bruised up liek that its worth it, becasue I've gotten a nice flathead!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

you can lip a channel in the corner of it's mouth with care (not recommended)..... you can clutch a flat by the lower lip.... and a blue will crunch your fingers like popcorn.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I hold them all by the mouth, but use 4 fingers (if possible) so they don't have anything to pivot on.

In my personal opinion rankings for jaw strength would be like this: (1# being the strongest)

1. Bullheads
2. Blue
3. Channel
4. Flathead


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Alright guys. all I have in my pond are channels, I guess I lip them for now on. Are those whiskers harmful in any ways?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

no just the spots i showed in that pic.. its simple to hold cats without getting stuck.. im not a big catfisherman but i catch a good bit icefishing... i learned how to hold one by learning how not to hold one...


----------



## me223 (Apr 23, 2005)

Man I must has "girly" hands. I lipped a channel about 6 #'s, or so, a week ago using my thumb like on a bass. It clamped down and shook real hard, almost drew blood. Had these little red and purple dots all over my thumb where he clamped down. First time (and last) that I have done that. I'll stick to grabbing them behind the spines or use gloves.

Mike


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. We'll see which technique works best next time i pull in a whisker


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Me223, just remember not to use a single finger. Like I said before, don't give them something to pivot on and you'll have complete control


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

A good rap on the head of the fish with a hammer will make them quite calm when you pick them up


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

To Take A Picture I Put My Fingers Up His Gill Plate.


----------

